# Best aquarium heater?



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

Alot of people like Hydor ETH inline external heaters. Thats what I run on my tanks and it an external heater so there is no ugly rod in the tank.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ebo Jager if you're not wanting an in-line heater.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have found Jagers to be the most reliable.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i also have ebo jagers


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone on the jagers. I went through several heater brands before I found them and they work great.


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

Hydor ETH has worked great for me not much experience with others though.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

+1 on the Ebo Jagers.


----------



## willbldrco (Mar 24, 2007)

I have the Ebo Jager but it's failed somewhat in that there is condensation within the tube. There is no crack or other obvious leak in the casing that I can see but this problem started about 1 month after I had the unit. I probably should have replaced it immediately but it's been working for 8 months since the condensation first appeared. Hmmm... Maybe I should just buy a replacement online now... Will


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

When did everyone buy the Jagers? Some research seems to suggest they aren't "what they used to be". I haven't dug too deep but it looks like they were good heaters and then Eheim bought them out? Since I have a few Stealth heaters I'm sort of waiting for failure after reading all the bad news on those lately so I'm trying to figure out which way I want to go if I do need to replace those.


----------



## q8vw (Apr 20, 2010)

Jagers will live for years...


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I like Jagers also. I would agree that the ones made by Eheim may not be quite as good as the older ones but they are still way out in from of other normal aquarium heaters. 

Heaters seem to be something that fails often and in the on position so I prefer to keep the watts per gallon only about 2 - 3. 

In other words I'd use a 100w or 150w heater on a 50 gal tank.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

-1 for Jager, but I'm not gonna rant on them since I've done that enough.

Ernesto is the guy you have to talk to when you call customer support. You have to call him repeatedly before he'll send out a replacement.


----------



## Sluggo (Nov 6, 2010)

I've used the Marineland Visi-Therm, the Stealth, and the Hydor Theo. They are all several years old and never had a problem with any of them (except the time I forgot to unplug a Visi-Therm during a 75% water change, and it blew up).


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

I've used many heaters, and the Hydor ETH inline heaters and Ebo Jagers have been the most accurate. I also have a few Theo and Marineland Stealth heaters that are still working well after several years use. The Stealth I have is the older Italian made model.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

what ever you do dont get the new stealth heaters


----------



## hillville (Sep 28, 2010)

I would definitely recommend the new Marineland Stealth Pro heater's. I have gone to them in all of my tanks. You set it for the desired temp, and it is guaranteed to be within 1 degree of that setting. I only had to change one of mine and it was only off one degree. Also if you have a water leak and the level drops in the tank, the heater will automatically shut off. If you decide to buy them, the best place is Dr. Foster and Smith's. roud:


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have some older Visitherm Stealth heaters that are years old and still good. They are fairly accurate but not as accurate and consistent as the Hydor eth I've been using for a little over a year. With the exception of large water changes, the thermometer never moves from 75 degrees.


----------



## b planted (Nov 4, 2010)

I just bought a fluval E Series. Only had it for a month but seems to work very well. Also like the fact it has a digital read out built into it. Additionally it has a low flow warning so if it is not getting correct circulation it will also let you know. I placed it on the opposite side of the tank from my outlet . Poor circulation also means poor distibution of Co2 and nutrients. Nothing else will tell you that.


----------

